# My cat Mildred - aka Millie



## cindy (Apr 24, 2003)

.......and this is my other cat Mildred - aka Millie. We used to have two cats called George and Mildred named after the 70's sitcom (the two Ginger Haired Stars). Sadly George is no longer with us.










Good action photo eh?!!!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

You're very good at taking pictures. Mildred is such a cutie and I'm sorry about your other cat, George.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL, I just love this section of the board. That's such a good shot. We have some really talented photographers in this group! 

Thanks for sharing


----------

